# Mongodb 2.4.8 doesn't work with --syslog flags.



## local (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello. 

I try to run log via syslog in mongodb.

rc.conf: 

```
mongod_enable="YES"
mongod_flags="-v --syslog"
```

System: 

```
FreeBSD hostname 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #1: Thu Oct  3 16:07:45 CEST 2013     root@hostname:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/XENHVM  amd64
```

sockstat  [mongodb]

```
mongodb  mongod     86216 3  dgram  -> /var/run/log
```

sockstat  [syslogng]

```
root     syslog-ng  941   5  stream /var/db/syslog-ng.ctl
root     syslog-ng  941   9  dgram  /var/run/log
root     syslog-ng  941   10 dgram  /var/run/logpriv
root     syslog-ng  941   11 udp4   *:514                 *:*
```

Test of logging: 

```
# logger echo `data`
# tail -n 1 /var/log/messages
Dec  5 18:11:06 hostname root: echo Thu Dec 5 18:11:06 CET 2013
```

syslogng is working but from mongodb nothing is writting to messages.

Any suggestions are welcome. 
Cheers


----------

